# Driving to Puerto Vallarta



## Debsch (Nov 30, 2014)

My husband and I are driving to Puerto Vallarta (for 3 months)from Ontario, Canada does anyone have any advice or know the best route to take. This something we have never done before, we always fly. We are also bringing our dog along?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest that you take the common route to Guadalajara (crossing at Laredo) and continue to Puerto Vallarta from there. A glance at a map will give you the idea. Most of it will be toll roads (cuotas) and easy driving until you leave Rt. 15 and get on Rt. 200 for the last bit on to PV, which is winding and slower going with perpetual construction on some part or another.
Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Debsch (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Consider taking the new Hwy 40 cuota across Mexico from Monterrey to Durango to Mazatlan and cross the Devils Backbone. There was some real impressive engineering done to build this highway. I understand the scenery is breathtaking. 

Then drive down the coast o PV.

I haven't driven this route personally yet but want to try it the next time I go NOB.


----------



## Debsch (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the route suggestions. Do we need some sort of tourist permit & car permit to enter Mexico? Do we need to buy special car insurance?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, yes, and yes


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may get your car permit online, or at the border. There will be a fee, plus a refundable deposit of $200-$400 USD, depending upon the age of your car. 
You can also buy Mexican auto insurance online.
Your individual tourist permits must be obtained at the border and can be issued for up to 180 days. Your car permit is valid as long as the owner‘s tourist permit is valid.
Note that the car must leave Mexico whenever you leave, so do not plan on flying out and back without the car.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

Debsch said:


> Thanks for the route suggestions. Do we need some sort of tourist permit & car permit to enter Mexico? Do we need to buy special car insurance?


I recently renewed my tourist visa/car permit at the Laredo crossing. When I came across the first time, I was thoroughly confused about where to go to get the car permit. None of the advice I found online gave an accurate description of where you actually need to go, and you really don't want to be driving around Nuevo Laredo looking for it! The process is pretty painless once you get into Mexico. I had Mexican car insurance before I got there, but I think there are kiosks that sell it right there where you pick up your visa and car permit.

If you need advice, let me know. I also crossed over with a dog.


----------

